# Do Pits bark a lot?



## chiltech500 (Oct 12, 2014)

My shelter rescue 1 year old mix pit-hound almost never barks. In fact they only time he ever does is after the crying doesn't work when we crate him.

Is that unusual?

We first noticed that at the shelter when a dog walker with leashes came into the room pandemonium errupted, dogs were barking loudly and a couple of Pits ere jumping like 4 feet in the air against their cage. Warren just stood and watched, very calm.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Depends on the dog! Some don't bark . Are you sure she can hear ok?


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

Well yours is a mix. But as ames said it depends on the individual dog. I have notices certain strains of pure bred apbt's seem to bark more than others. I have owned nothing but pure bred apbt's and I have had relatively quite ones, and I have had some that wouldn't shut up!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

My girl doesn't bark much. Only when my other dog really gets going, then she has to join in. But it if wasn't for him she probably would very rarely bark.


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

Mine are both mixes, but they "talk" more than they bark.


----------



## chiltech500 (Oct 12, 2014)

Jen A said:


> Mine are both mixes, but they "talk" more than they bark.


Thanks all. My wife wondered if there was a hearing problem too, turns out he's a typical guy, selective hearing. Seems like he likes other dogs quite well and can be kind of lazy and stubborn (I'm thinking hound influences). After a few passes at fetch he rolls on his back with the ball in his mouth. Not always the ball of fire.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Depends on the hound type aswell but most hpunds are super vocal. Most APBTs and hounds both have also a natural dominance about them I believe due to the hunting type breeding they were bred for you dont really want a non confident or non independent hunter. Hpunds hunt in packs usually but if **** hond blood which it "appears" (looks can be deceiving) yours looks mre hound like a **** hound to me. Every coonhound I had would bark at "intruders" going honk rs most of the time more often from the males. However abput half of my APBTs would aswell. IMO mouthiness(talking/howling) should be expected from any hound mix at some point.if we are just looking at breed alone contributing to this but, as said it depends on the individual dog aswell because not all will bark some will really hardly even do it where others wont shut up. Now seeing as your dog doesnt get overwhelmed when things like ur example happen I would say thats probably just his individual personality at play nothing to do with breed persay just a better balanced dog mentally. Excitement will cause the crazies in some dogs and they act a fool for the attention. Not knowing anything about ur guy I would just say hes more confident in a way because he didnt feel the need to be the center of the attention just knew it would come if he waited. Probably experience from the past taught him this aswell.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

As mentioned, it really depends on the dog. My catahoula\bulldog mutt rarely barks. Only when he he wants to play and I don't, or to let me know he has had enough time exploring the back yard alone and is ready to come inside. He does not bark at other animals, but growls like a mad dog when playing tug games, or if you invade his space when he has a bone. 

They are slightly different growls but to those that don't know him, they think the tug growl is an aggressive one, which it's not. The bone growl is though, I'm the only one that should take his bone if it needs to be put up.


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

My dog barks a fair bit but always for a reason (i.e. he sees someone, a dog walk by, attention, etc.). Dogs vary though, I'm sure many are more quiet than others.


----------



## chiltech500 (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks for the info. and notably the hound info. I read a little bit about hounds and ooked a few pics - what about a Fox Hound as a possibility for him? 

I'm a first time dog owner and everyone says what a wonderful dog I have when I take him to work. A couple of very experienced dog owners demonstrated he had good training and that he responded to hand signals and would heel. This was a revelation to me, he would sit on verbal command but struggled with "stay". When the hand signals were used with the verbal commands he responded better.

This has me wondering if someone didn't work with him on barking or used an electronic no-bark collar. He's almost too quiet - other than yawns, stretches, whimpering once and awhile, and a funny sound when eager (not being allowed to chase a squirrel). 

All the appreciative dog owners (and us too) wonder why such a good dog got away and wasn't claimed when the animal control folks picked him up as a stray. he wasn't chipped at the time. The shelter chipped and neutered him.


----------



## toycrusier (Jul 5, 2014)

My pitboxer is a selective barker. Doesn't bark at other dogs. Just gives them that stare. But she will bark at other animals such as deer, strange cats, groundhogs, people walking down my road.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

If he was in a good home that trained him either he probably got loose and ran so far they never found him (typical of hounds why you use tracking collar s while hunting with a shock collar if you have one that runs from you). Or could have been a senior and their health went bad and when they either went or got sent to ahome the dog got dumped. Or unfortunate events and financial issues. Really could be anything lots of reasons why people take to or animals wind up in the shelter.


----------



## chiltech500 (Oct 12, 2014)

MSK said:


> If he was in a good home that trained him either he probably got loose and ran so far they never found him (typical of hounds why you use tracking collar s while hunting with a shock collar if you have one that runs from you). Or could have been a senior and their health went bad and when they either went or got sent to ahome the dog got dumped. Or unfortunate events and financial issues. Really could be anything lots of reasons why people take to or animals wind up in the shelter.


Well we and Warren are happy so its a good ending. We never let him off leash because of that potential. We have a 100 feet of plastic coated wire and a screw tie that I use in a fenced baseball field when we play throw and catch. He's pretty used to the wire and maybe someday we could try without because he thinks it's there, but that's risky because the field has woods nearby on 3 sides.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Yes very good ending for Warren either way how ever he wound up in the shelter all the best of luck to you with him as well. Sometimes mental barriers are the the best and work well with dogs but, then there are some that are to much of thinkers for their own good LOL. I personally use a 50ft horse lunging lead when I'm out somewhere like that and want to play fetch always keep it in the car for a rainy day now. My boy has the mental barrier with the leash dragging that eventually it will get to the end so he doesn't test it any farther then the ball goes.


----------



## chiltech500 (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes the mental barrier is there because he hit the line limit once when I only had 60 feet of line. I had thrown the ball too far and he actually snapped his collar off at the plastic adjuster, luckily he didn't get hurt.

I bought the extra line so he wouldn't run out of room and moved the stake to get him motivated to chase further again because he was leery after that jolt. His remembering that limit is handy and he doesn't seem eager to test it.


----------

